# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Farrell hair questions

## hairpiece?

I have recently been researching hair systems and really want to find a good one.  I am 23 and not ready to go with the bald look quite yet.  I found the site http://www.farrellhair.com/ by Richard Farrell and it is easy to get excited by the things they are claiming.  This industry is dangerous and I know better than to get too excited too soon.  Has anyone on this forum tried his products?  Any information on him and his systems would be great.  I read an article online that said that he is recommended by the Amerian Hair Loss Association but I can't find any reference to that on his site or the AHLA site.

----------


## hairpiece?

Thanks. Do you or anybody know anything about Joseph Paris?  I read an article about him http://www.observer.com/2010/culture...ew-york?page=1

----------


## hairpiece?

This link might work better    http://www.observer.com/2010/culture...ew-york?page=0

----------

